# been a while gawd dayum....ORT+ME.....winn winn winn



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

Its been a while i posted up a thread a long time ago. Now i have pics and ive had my airlift Xls installed for quite some time now. Just wanted to post up some pics for andrew at ORT. Still loving the setup broskies  Cant wait to go Elevel. and working on getting lower and a nasty engine build but thats on the hush hush puppies

*Before Dashondas ****balls*




































*Post-Dashondas-****balls*


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Slamburglar said:


>


this was my favorite stage :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great, Brian! Definitely loved the stage with the A8's on there but can't wait to see what you've got in store! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, Brian! Definitely loved the stage with the A8's on there but can't wait to see what you've got in store! :thumbup::beer:


agreed. looks great!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Slamburglar said:


>


I love the reflection of the RS-6s. :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

these wheels are superb :thumbup:


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

Dope


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

love the a8 wheels


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

GAWD Dayum:thumbup:


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you for the love guys  really appreciate it. Cant wait to do more to her  ahhhh love this car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

It doesn't get much cleaner than this...


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

thnk you sirs! and or mams! LOVE THIS MACHINE!!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

damn, those a8's looked good on there :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good catching up with you, Brian. 

Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks andrew. yeah was good ketchup ing. But ugh problem still not fixed will prob have to mail off like every piece of my air ride setup to accuair to be looked at


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Slamburglar said:


> thanks andrew. yeah was good ketchup ing. But ugh problem still not fixed will prob have to mail off like every piece of my air ride setup to accuair to be looked at


 give me a shout on Monday :beer:


----------



## nsharma (Sep 6, 2011)

looks really well, any chance you have pics of the mount used for the rear bags? 

Thanks


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah man once i get my shizzle fixed and working ill raise it up and take off the wheel and take pics for you. It goes together REALLLLLY easily man. super easy. Just when putting the bags in the rear and trying to get that retarted kinda short bolt into the bags. have someone use a compressor and inflate the bag your working on that way it will shove it down more and you can get the screw at least started the rest youll need a rachet.


----------



## Slamburglar (Feb 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> give me a shout on Monday :beer:


 thanks bro! will do. this is driving me insane. ive hooked it up on a damn bench to a car battery to bypass EVERYTHING and still no worky!!!


----------

